# Why do you guys cover your shop walls with board(etc) please?



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

Evening/Morning 
As in the title really chaps, I'm as green as the hills in late spring and bought some board to stick on (what we call) breeze block garage wall before installing and attaching my kit to it. I sought advice as to the best way to achieve this in the uk, and I was told it was pointless, and that I may as well install directly.
You guys all seem to take it as a given, and debate whether to paint these false walls and what colour etc.
What's the virtue(s) of doing this please?
Also, is there any way of minimising this forum for mobiles please, my BB keeps on bugging out 
Thanks loads in advance
Cheers
Nick


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I see no point in painting shop walls. Just me.

My previous phone minimized the forum for me. New one doesn't.


----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Monte 
I'm probably going to have to paint whatever surface I settle on, if only because there's no natural light.

What I was wondering was what the reason was behind you guys tending to put a wooden or plasterboard surface over a brick/breeze block wall in your shops, and whether I should do likewise over a good wall 

[Cheers for the mobile tip, shame, because my BB bugs out, and even when it doesn't re-formatting sucks lol]


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I prefer plywood or OSB on the walls because you can hang things on it where you want without any hassle. I can do without the paint. However, white paint does reflect light very well , tends to brighten the atmosphere, and you can more easily see tools on the wall.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Putting drywall or paneling over it allows you to add some insulation, plus some folks prefer the finished look.

White paint will brighten up the space.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I kinda like clean new cement blocks unpainted. Ours are usually a medium gray. Painting white brightens things up for artificial lighting, but is it really necessary? I would prefer more lighting; even more than necessary to brighten the shop up. This will result in less work and upkeep.

To answer your question, The answer is no! Wall board or wood siding is not necessary and adds nothing to the workings of a woodworking shop.

If you must paint, god bless you, pick the color and type of paint you want.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Insulation saves on the heating bill if you heat your shop. However, a shop is a very personal place and you should do whatever makes you happy and enjoy your time in the shop to the fullest.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Nick,

Welcome to LumberJocks , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

To your point, Finished vs. Unfinished concrete block walls in the shop.
You can indeed leave the surface bare if insulating isn't necessary and you can use French Cleats to attach cabinets, tool racks and pegboard storage to the walls with no problem or just use stand alone fixtures/cabinets.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Personally, I'm in the 'paint concrete walls' camp because gray concrete, to me, is beyond industrial and is depressing. Absorbs light, looks dank, is cold, etc. etc. And it absorbs moisture. So I'd seal it and paint it before installing a french cleat system. Why that? A few well-place anchors are better than holes all over the place in cement block. My .02


----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

Some fantastic responses thanks!
Unfortunately it's muddied the waters, haha 
I've bought the OSB for one of the two walls, so cost isn't an issue, but with it being a single garage maybe I'd regret eating into the width…oh decisions…insulation isn't an issue though, but I will need to attach my RAS/feed/extraction and probably storage etc…
What are French Cleats please? Are they what we call Rawl/Wall Plugs?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

French Cleats are a good idea in the shop-well versatile and give a nice ordered feel


----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

Crikey Scotsman, you could build a longboat in that badger


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

That type of block leaks air badly. If you are going to heat your shop space you will need to seal the block with some kind of paint.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the main reason to insulate and heat. The stud walls also give you a place to run the electrical wiring. In my shop I used sheet rock on the inside and painted it white for brightness as I have only one small window.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Referencing @knotscott's image in post #4, I would go that route, BUT instead of drywall you might consider 3/4in plywood as a final surface. Yes this adds quite a bit to the cost factor, however, with a 3/4in ply wall you will be able to attach/hang anything anywhere you choose to do so. And going this route does allow you to hide all wiring for those multiple power outlets that you will need to install anyway. And painting the ply white is not a bad idea either.

My 2-cents…


----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

You chaps are ace thanks )
I HATE drywall/Gypsum/Sheet rock -we have it in the house, and being inexperienced, I never know where I stand with it (especially when it's got metallic backing), lol.
I think i'll attach un-insulated OSB (1inch iirc) on the first wall that adjoins the house, and which I need first, and paint/insulate the opposite wall like knotscott's image in the summer-this wall goes into my neighbours garage, so could do with insulating.
On the first wall, would it be suitable to attach vertical studs ONLY, to attach the ply please ?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The walls in my shop are insulated (it is a frame building), and sheathed with OSB, which I primed and painted bright white. I went with OSB because it is cheaper than plywood, and I can drive screws/nails anywhere I please for racks, fixtures, etc. The main reason for painting it was light … I like it bright in there.

-Gerry


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

My shop is frame construction. The walls are insulated and covered with 1/2" wallboard. The wallboard is covered with T-111 siding to give it a nice clean wood interior. The T-111 also allows me to attach French cleats wherever they are needed. I did not paint or seals the T-111 siding.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A white shop does increase the light and that is always a good thing in a woodworking shop. If you don't need insulation, I certainly agree that you will just be using up your valuable space by making the walls thicker. I can't see any problems with attaching French cleats to concrete if you do it right.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

The other reason that I haven't seen mentioned yet is dust control. Cinder blocks catch and hold on to dust quite well, so it's better to make it harder for that stuff to do it.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick question….is this a below-grade wall?
If it is there are issues of moisture seepage you may need to consider, and a moisture barrier is a good idea in any case.
If you haven't done it…posting this on the Homerefurbers site might get some good input as well.

I have walls in my shop….somewhere…


----------



## orchard (Feb 17, 2013)

Dust control's a good point dude thanks!
The wall's sound thanks Pete, is your shop on a submarine, at least I'm not the only one haha!


----------

